# Sinclair Ferguson's 80-part Audio Series on the Book of Romans



## Semper Fidelis

You can find the audio on his website and listen to them individually but here is the link to the podcast: Sunday PM

{Update: Thanks below as they found the series URL: Series Compilations }

Probably the easiest way is, from iTunes, to download every sermon from August 17th 2008 on Romans to the end of the book.

I've listened to 14 of the Sermons and they are phenomenal.


----------



## jwithnell

Thank-you thank-you! I had heard about this series, but had not been able to find it on the sites I normally go to for sermons. If Dr. Ferguson is going into enough depth for 80 sermons, this has got to be over-the-top phenomenal!


----------



## TaylorOtwell

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## torstar

jwithnell said:


> Thank-you thank-you! I had heard about this series, but had not been able to find it on the sites I normally go to for sermons. If Dr. Ferguson is going into enough depth for 80 sermons, this has got to be over-the-top phenomenal!


 

I listened to another series that went 154 a few years ago.

Can't imagine what Lloyd-Jones did for 10 volumes of books (unfinished??)

I'm not sure that high volume is the best way to go. Oh well.


----------



## Jesus is my friend

Rich,Thanks again SO much,this is a gem!


----------



## ac7k

Thank you so much for the link... I am downloading all of the Romans sermons and will add them to my phone where I listen to them while I work. I love listening to Dr Ferguson... and the book of Romans is my favorite.


----------



## LawrenceU

Thanks, Rich!


----------



## Ne Oublie

Excellent, Rich!


----------



## Ne Oublie

I am on sermon number 10 in this series. I have listened to most of these at least 3 times...

As Rich noted in his OP...these sermons are incredible..

If you have not already, please take and listen....pass them to everyone...

Praise God for His Truth and Mercy, for it is clearly being preached. 

Here is a link to the feeds directly.

Series Compilations


----------



## SRoper

Ne Oublie said:


> Here is a link to the feeds directly.
> 
> Series Compilations


 
Thanks. I was looking for the RSS earlier and didn't find it.


----------



## Peairtach

I've reached Romans 6 and Dr Ferguson's preaching has by the Holy Spirit greatly expanded my appreciation for the grace of God to us in the Gospel.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

BTW, the title is a bit misleading. There are other Pastors that pick up some of the sermons but they are very good too.


----------

